# List your Favorite Characters



## Mousowi (Nov 4, 2005)

List your top 10, 20, 30, or 40 favorite characters however many you want.  It can be from a Tv show, movie, cartoon, anime or even a videogame.

These are mine:

1.	Methos - Highlander
2.	Roseanne ? Roseanne
3.	Catwoman ? Batman
4.	Ebony ? The Tribe (TV series)
5.	Mystique/Raven Darkholm ? X-men
6.	Kyo ? Fruits basket
7.	Cyclops ? X-men
8.	Wesley Crusher ? Star trek TNG
9.	Darlene? Roseanne
10.	Daffy Duck
11.	David ? The Lost Boys
12.	Draco ? Harry Potter
13.	Snape ? Harry Potter
14.	Lee ? Naruto
15.	Dana Scully ? X-files
16.	Anakin  Skywalker/Darth Vader ? Star wars
17.	Connor McLeod ? Highlander (the movie)
18.	Data ? Star trek
19.	Legolas ? Lord of the Rings
20.	Fox Mulder ? X-files
21.	Lisa Simpson ? the Simpsons
22.	Dante ? Devil may Cry (video game)
23.	Xena ? Xena
24.	Aunty Entity ? Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome
25.	Magneto ? X-men
26.	Lucas ? Seaquest
27.	Kareem Said ? Oz
28.	Daniel ? Vampire Chronicles
29.	Vincent ? Beauty and the beast (TV series)
30.	Kouga ? Inuyasha


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 4, 2005)

my favorite character all time would have to be kramer, george or jerry from seinfeld, they were too funny. 

action wise, my favorite character would be achillies, with cloud as a close second. 

then peter griffen, obi wan kenobi (from I,II,III), the original power rangers, superman.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Sanjuro from Akira Kurosawa's _Yojimbo_ - Yojimbo was all him and Yojimbo is the third greatest movie of all time, imo.  The only two that beat it are focused on a larger cast, and you will find some of them in lower positions.

2. Hamlet from William Shakespeare's play by the same name - I like insane characters and I like tricksters.  Hamelt was a trickster pretending to be insane(and you wonder how much he's acting at some points) so this character is high on my list.  Being the lead in one of the greatest stories ever written doesn't hurt either.

3. Luke Jackson from _Cool Hand Luke_ - This guy can't be broken.  Nuff said.

4. Gunnery Sgt. Hartman from _Full Metal Jacket_ - He can break anyone...except probably the three guys above him on this list.

5. Raistlin Majere(Dragonlance)
6. Han Solo(Star Wars)
7. Lord Hidetora(Ran)
8. Nara Shikamaru(Naruto)
9. Vicious(Cowboy Bebop)
10. Spike Spiegel(Cowboy Bebop)
11. Kyuzo(Seven Samurai)
12. Gandalf the Grey(Lord of the Rings)
13. Jules Winnfield(Pulp Fiction)
14. Grom Hellscream(Warcraft)
15. Nicholas D. Wolfwood(Trigun)
16. Peter Gibbons(Office Space)
17. Don Quixote(Don Quixote)
18. Kikuchiyo(Seven Samurai)
19. Mr. Blonde/Vic Vega(Reservoir Dogs)
20. Darth Vader(Star Wars)
21. Himura Kenshin(Samurai X OVA)
22. Link(Zelda)
23. Vincent Valentine(FF7)
24. Maximillian Jenius(Macross/Robotech)
25. Sephiroth(FF7)
26. Rock Lee(Naruto)
27. Il Duce(Boondock Saints)
28. Cid Highwind(FF7)
29. Vincent Vega(Pulp Fiction)
30. Raymond Babbitt(Rain Man)
31. THe Frenchman(Monty Python's Holy Grail)
32. Indiana Jones(Indiana Jones...)
33. Captain Quint(Jaws)
34. Gordon Freeman(Half-life)
35. Tasslehoff Burrfoot(Dragonlance)
36. Pai Mei(Kill Bill vol.2)
37. Death(The Seventh Seal)
38. Adrian Monk(Monk)
39. MacBeth(MacBeth)
40. Blondie(The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly)
41. Edward Wong...(Cowboy Bebop)
42. Yoda(Star Wars)
43. Gollum(Lord of the Rings/Hobbit)
44. Kramer(Seinfeld)
45. Kurogane(Ran)
46. Hatake Kakashi(Naruto)
47. Prince Arthas(Warcraft)
48. Hyuuga Neji(Naruto)
49. Alex DeLarge(A Clockwork Orange)
50. Lt. Col. Bill Killgore(Apocalyse Now)
51. Travis Bickle(Taxi Driver)
52. Rocco the Funny Man(Boondock Saints)
53. Zaraki Kenpachi(Bleach)
54. Roger "Verbal" Kint(The Usual Suspects)
55. Shotaro Kaneda(Akira)
56. Mario(Super Mario)
57. Hannibal Lector(Silence of the Lambs)
58. Dr. Frankenstein(Frankenstein)
59. Alucard(Hellsing)
60. Al Bundy(Married with Children)


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Nov 5, 2005)

Arrrr...

These are my top ten:

1.Ash Williams - The one and only. He basically inspired the whole genre of first person shooters and is the quintessential badass.

2. Captain Kirk - A captain of a starship that acts more like a pirate with his swash-buckling accent and mannerisms. He still kicks ass though.

3. Darth Vader - He's the man that can kill you with his mind. HIS MIND. His lightsaber skills are "l33t".

4. Admiral DuGalle - The classic story of pride bringing down a great man. He is the only character from a strategy game that I've truly liked.

5. Gordon Freeman - A refreshing break from the usual manly-man main characters found in most FPSs. Gordon has shown us time and time again that you don't have to overpower what you can outwit.

6. Godzilla - Nothing can beat Godzilla, except maybe Steve Irwin with preptime.

7. Cecil - The purple/grey haired paladin from FFIV. One of the more well balanced main characters (stats and personaliy-wise)  in the FF series.

8. Teal'c - My most commonly quoted TV character. His famous one liners like the phrase "...but we will die" are simple and effective.

9. McGuyver - Three objects + McGuyver = one screwed bad guy.

10. Duncan McCloud -  I probably spelt his name wrong, but he's one unforgettable guy.


----------



## 2788 (Nov 8, 2005)

mcgyver, joey(friends), cyclops,magneto,gambit, takuan (vagabound/musahsi), naruto sawyer;charlie;locke (lost), angel (tv series),superman, constantine  
Aragon, darth vader, mr.smith (the matrix), bill(kill bill) the swankhank redemption main character, haniball lecter  
and there is a lot more....


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm going to have to say ryu hayabusa in ninja gaiden and hotsuma from shinobi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2005)

I liked Methos from Highlander too, and I always affiliate him with that chracter, no matter what show he is on, I'm like "hey look, it's Methos!" and when he dies I am usually dismayed.

Anyway.... I'll list a few of my favorites.

Juggernaut -Marvel, I've always liked Juggernaut, ever since I saw him on X-men in the 90s series, he's been a favorite.

Spiderman -Marvel, I've always like Spidey as well. I loved the cartoons growing up, and I had a few of the comics as well.

Mr. Satan -DBZ, He's funny, and I have always enjoyed his presence in the show, video games, and that one guy on the subway.

Gutts -Berserk, Giant sword, what else can I say?

That's all for now.


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Nov 8, 2005)

1st-Draw Zoro(One Piece)and Hyperion(Saint Seiya Episode G).3rd-Faust VII(Shaman King).4th-Wyvern Radamanthys(SS).5th-Leo Aiolia(SS),but I a scorpio.More coming later.


----------



## usun (Nov 8, 2005)

This one was hard...I have no real answer to this one


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 9, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I liked Methos from Highlander too, and I always affiliate him with that chracter, no matter what show he is on, I'm like "hey look, it's Methos!" and when he dies I am usually dismayed.



Yeah I do the same thing, although I'm getting better. Now sometimes when I see him I will say it's Peter Wingfield. Methos was a really cool character, he was sort of the wise old man, he gave Duncan advice, and he was enlightened but realistic and apathetic.

I am surprised though, there hasn't been to much of a mention about Harry Potter I would have thought there to be more considering how popular it is right now.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

1. Kakihara (surprise!!)
2. Onizuka GTO
3. Kintaro Oe 
4. Lestat the vampire
5. Rock Lee
6. Orochimaru
7. Captain Jack sparrow
8. Hanable
9. The chosen one (Kung Pow)
10. Gendo....

These are not exataly in order.....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

Movie

01. William Wallace - Braveheart
02. Terminator / T-1000 - Terminator 2
03. Rambo - Rambo 1-3
04. Connor McLeod - Highlander
05. Legalos - Lord of The Rings 1-3

*I forget about movie a lots, sometimes I missed this my top...I'm lazy

Anime

01. Gutts/Judeau/Serpico/Skull Knight - Berserk
02. Alucard/Anderson/Victoria - Hellsing
03. Tetsuo - Akira
04. Vash The Stampede/Legato Bluesummers - Trigun
05. Rei Ayanami - Neon Genesis Evangelion
06. Lain Iwakura - Serial Experiments Lain
07. Haruka - FLCL
08. Tawara Bunshichi - Tenjou Tenge
09. Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky IV - Cowboy Bebop
10. Kirika Yuumura/Chloe - Noir
more...

Games

01. Gordon Freeman - Half-Life
02. Sephiroth/Cloud Strife/Tifa Lockheart - FFVII
03. Sol Bad-guy/Dizzy/Venom/Jam K./Millia - GGX
04. Sarge/Slash - Quake III
05. Ryu/Ken/Sakura/Gouki - Street Fighter
06. Kyo Kusanagi/Iori Yagami/Leona/Shingo Yabuki/K' - KOF
07. Shizumaru - Samurai Shodown VI
08. Squall Leonhart/Rinoa Heartilly - FF8
09. White-hair Guy (wtf, I lost memories what his name?..) - Last Blade II
10. Hwoarang - Tekken

more....


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Nov 18, 2005)

Ayanami Rei ~


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

this question is insane! - i'd have to sit and think about it all and i'm not about to do all that. 

interesting topic to bring up though.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 19, 2005)

1.Kakashi
2.Darth Vader
3.Yoda
4.Roy Mustang
5.Jigsaw Killer
6.Kiba
7.Shino
8.Naruto
9.Zolo or "Zoro"(One Peice)
10.Sesshomaru
11.Gaara
12.Gogeta
13.The Punisher
14.Peter Griffen
15.Kenny(South Park)
16.Sasuke
17.Little Slugger(Paranoia Agent)
18.Batman
19.Logan(Samurai Champloo)
20.Itachi


----------

